# Boot sizing question



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

If you can't get a truly perfect fit out of the box then get as close as you can and pay for custom orthotics. Custom footbeds anchor your foot perfectly. Every square mm of your foot is supported and ready to transmit steering inputs into your bindings and board. When it's done right it's awesome.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Fielding said:


> If you can't get a truly perfect fit out of the box then get as close as you can and pay for custom orthotics. Custom footbeds anchor your foot perfectly. Every square mm of your foot is supported and ready to transmit steering inputs into your bindings and board. When it's done right it's awesome.


Yeah I was thinking I might would need to get a half size up in liner and do some custom stuff to the liner. The boot fitter I talked with was actually hesitant when I suggested this. My only concern about boots fitting right is because I struggle with heel lift. The only boot that I didn't feel heel lift was the Nike ZF1 but too bad it couldn't really accomodate my large calves.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Excellent effort actually measuring your length, but you also need to measure your width to get an accurate fit. Put the inside of your foot up against the wall and measure your bare foot at the widest point. It is easier if you have a little help. Post the number back here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you tried Ride boots? The Ride Cadence I have are the ones with the best heel hold I ever had.

I've narrow ankles and wide-ish forefeet; tried Burton, Salomon, Deeluxe, K2. Heel lift in all of them; if not already on the first day thrn surely after breaking them in. 

The Ride fits like a glove and even now, after its 3rd season, with a liner which has packed out so much that I could put on 3 pairs of socks and still would have space in the toe box? I still don't get heel lift or slipping, as this boot supports the arch/heel so very well.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Excellent effort actually measuring your length, but you also need to measure your width to get an accurate fit. Put the inside of your foot up against the wall and measure your bare foot at the widest point. It is easier if you have a little help. Post the number back here.


Yesterday I actually measured my width and it measured at 3 9/16" but I did not do your method. So I did this morning... it said 3.25cm (3 4/16"). Not sure which is the right width sizing. So I took out the footbed out of my liner to show a picture. The length looks spot on but the width in the toebox isn't doing it for me.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

neni said:


> Have you tried Ride boots? The Ride Cadence I have are the ones with the best heel hold I ever had.
> 
> I've narrow ankles and wide-ish forefeet; tried Burton, Salomon, Deeluxe, K2. Heel lift in all of them; if not already on the first day thrn surely after breaking them in.
> 
> The Ride fits like a glove and even now, after its 3rd season, with a liner which has packed out so much that I could put on 3 pairs of socks and still would have space in the toe box? I still don't get heel lift or slipping, as this boot supports the arch/heel so very well.


Funny you mentioned Ride Cadence. I actually contemplated that before I got the 32 Binary. It was one of my choices but I went with the Binary because I found a 2015 model on a sale. I am nervous about buying another boot because I just went through 2 brand new boots and they both don't fit right!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

collectingpennies said:


> Yesterday I actually measured my width and it measured at 3 9/16" but I did not do your method. So I did this morning... it said 3.25cm (3 4/16"). Not sure which is the right width sizing. So I took out the footbed out of my liner to show a picture. The length looks spot on but the width in the toebox isn't doing it for me.


 @Wiredsport would say that those boots are too long. His rule of thumb is to have your toes actually overhang the insert lengthwise by a full 1cm. While for many people that may be slight overkill, there is no question that your insert should at least be slightly shorter than your feet. 

As for width, I don't know how to evaluate based off the insole. It does look possible, especially if you size your boot down a bit more, that the width is too narrow and you may need a wide boot (as do many of us). Many of us end up trading up to a larger boot to accommodate width, which causes all sorts of other problems, including things like the heel lift you are experiencing. 

I don't know what wide boots they make for women, but in men's boots Burton and Salomon are the only two who make true wide boots. See if they make a women's version in wide. Also, Nike boots are always narrow so another manufacturer might be fine in your proper size. Remember that the boots pack out significantly, up to a full size, so they should not feel all that great trying them on in the store. In all likelihood one of the many boots your tried on originally would have been better once it was molded for you and ridden a few days.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenai said:


> @Wiredsport would say that those boots are too long. His rule of thumb is to have your toes actually overhang the insert lengthwise by a full 1cm. While for many people that may be slight overkill, there is no question that your insert should at least be slightly shorter than your feet.
> 
> As for width, I don't know how to evaluate based off the insole. It does look possible, especially if you size your boot down a bit more, that the width is too narrow and you may need a wide boot (as do many of us). Many of us end up trading up to a larger boot to accommodate width, which causes all sorts of other problems, including things like the heel lift you are experiencing.
> 
> I don't know what wide boots they make for women, but in men's boots Burton and Salomon are the only two who make true wide boots. See if they make a women's version in wide. Also, Nike boots are always narrow so another manufacturer might be fine in your proper size. Remember that the boots pack out significantly, up to a full size, so they should not feel all that great trying them on in the store. In all likelihood one of the many boots your tried on originally would have been better once it was molded for you and ridden a few days.


The boot fitter that I talked with in the shop did mention that he doesn't think my true size is size 5 and said that he thinks I'm better off in a size 4-4.5. I did actually try Burton boots in size 5 and it did have heel lift but I don't recall if the width felt good or not. I wasn't really paying attention to the width as I should have. I was paying attention mostly to the heel lift and the length of it. I did not factor the width in when I was being fitted. I believe I also did try size 4 but I can't remember which brand. I think Burton maybe because Burton is one of the very few brands that makes size 4 in women's. I will have to take a closer look at Burton then. 

My size 5 32 actually does have some heel lift but not too much. It was corrected with the 32 heel hold kit in both sides. It really held my heel down but riding after a while, I felt a lot of pressure around the heel I think that putting both in both sides are way too much.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

collectingpennies said:


> The boot fitter that I talked with in the shop did mention that he doesn't think my true size is size 5 and said that he thinks I'm better off in a size 4-4.5. I did actually try Burton boots in size 5 and it did have heel lift but I don't recall if the width felt good or not. I wasn't really paying attention to the width as I should have. I was paying attention mostly to the heel lift and the length of it. I did not factor the width in when I was being fitted. I believe I also did try size 4 but I can't remember which brand. I think Burton maybe because Burton is one of the very few brands that makes size 4 in women's. I will have to take a closer look at Burton then.
> 
> My size 5 32 actually does have some heel lift but not too much. It was corrected with the 32 heel hold kit in both sides. It really held my heel down but riding after a while, I felt a lot of pressure around the heel I think that putting both in both sides are way too much.


Hi CP,

I am pretty sure we can help you get a better fit.

22 cm is size 5 in women's boots. First we need to get really accurate measurements. My ears perked up when you said that your boot fitter thought you were *smaller* than your Mondo size (which is 220). He sounds good. Please take barefoot measurements again and please take your width measurements with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. Please take pictures of the measurements.

We will get you sorted!


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi CP,
> 
> I am pretty sure we can help you get a better fit.
> 
> ...


Hi Wired!!

I measured both my feet again. I put my foot medial side against the wall and measured my foot at the widest point. Both feet shows 3 4/16" in width. I kicked back of my foot onto the wall and measured from the longest toe... it looks like 20.25 to 20.5cm which I converted to Women's 3.5... I don't know if I am really that small????


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Let wired help you and then look at the thread below to get a slipper fit by doing some simple diy stuff

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

collectingpennies said:


> Hi Wired!!
> 
> I measured both my feet again. I put my foot medial side against the wall and measured my foot at the widest point. Both feet shows 3 4/16" in width. I kicked back of my foot onto the wall and measured from the longest toe... it looks like 20.25 to 20.5cm which I converted to Women's 3.5... I don't know if I am really that small????


Whooo! That is a tough one. You are running into the issue where the manufacturers do not really build boots to that spec.

20.25 is girl's size 3.5 (boy's 2.5). The smallest women's size is 4 and I would suggest that....BUT...

3.25 inches (8.25 cm) is significantly wide for a women's foot. You are not going to have enough width in girls 3.5 (no wide sizes are produced for women or girls). Typically the easy answer for women with wide feet is men's boots in normal (D) width...but no men's boots are produced in size 2.5.

Soooooooo....not a perfect set of options. Boys boots are one option. You don't get the highest tech boots but I do think you will find a good fit. You also may want to grab a set of Burton Women's (because they build size 4) in a comfort fit boot and have it heat molded with special instructions to your fitter regarding your width. That might work. There is frankly not a lot of testing done on these smaller boots so you may find an odd fit that works well for you. I am hopeful. My apologies for the diagnosis without cure but at least it is better to know...i think .


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Whooo! That is a tough one. You are running into the issue where the manufacturers do not really build boots to that spec.
> 
> 20.25 is girl's size 3.5 (boy's 2.5). The smallest women's size is 4 and I would suggest that....BUT...
> 
> ...


Thanks Wired for all the help!! I actually stuck with my boots. I went back to the bootfitter and had it heat molded once again. The toes felt a lot better. But I do notice pressure point in my heel after maybe 4 hours? I think it might be because I'm tightening the lower zone of my boots too tight. I have 32 Binary Boa in size 5. I actually don't notice heel lift anymore. That was my biggest issue for the last 3 years.


----------

